# Eastern Bikes   Rahmen "Maddog 26 Zoll" 2010 zu verkaufen!



## bobjack (4. Juni 2011)

_*http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/eastern-maddog-26-zoll-stahl-rahmen/26879453*_



Information zu dem Rahmen findet ihr auf dem Link von Ebay Kleinanzeigen!

Könnt mich auch Privat hier Anschreiben, wenn interresse besteht ;-)


Hallo,  

Ich verkaufe meinen "NEUWERTIGEN" Eastern Maddog Fahrradrahmen (2010). 
Der Rahmen hat eine Größe von 26 Zoll und ist aus Stahl und wurde  noch nie in Betrieb gesetzt.Ich habe den Rahmen aus dem Komplett Bike  von Eastern ausgebaut, da mir der Rahmen zu klein war. (1,93m hoch )  Deshalb habe ich mir einen anderen gekauft, der auf meine Größe  abgestimmt ist und die parts des komplett bikes verbaut.  Die kleinen  Kratzer am Unterrohr fällt nicht großartig auf, der durch den Transport  entstanden ist.  


Geeignete Lager für diesen Rahmen sind Mid-BB Lager  
Federgabel und Steuersatz passen mit 1 1/8 zoll. 


Bei weiteren Fragen oder Interresse meldet euch per E-mail. 

Bin auch zur Preis- Verhandlung offen! ;-) und auf wunsch kann ich  euch die passenden Tretlager mit 19mm achsengröße dazu verkaufen  (gebraucht aber gehen optimal!)


----------

